

A Theory of Changes for Higher-Order Languages - LaSombra
http://www.informatik.uni-marburg.de/~pgiarrusso/papers/pldi14-ilc-author-final.pdf

======
amelius
I wonder if "differentiation of code" also requires something like continuity,
like in calculus. Or is it possible to differentiate any piece of code?

Also, can anybody comment, how does this compare to [1].

I'm interested in incremental computation for UIs, especially ones which run
in the browser. Facebook/ReactJS seems to be doing work into the direction of
incremental computation, but appears to be far too weak for large trees of
components, and components which have a lot of underlying computational work.

My hope is that one day soon somebody will develop an incremental computation
language/library for Javascript that will be based on research of incremental
computation, and will surpass the simple assumptions made by today's popular
JS frameworks, and will allow the use of incremental computation for much
larger (realistic) systems, and simultaneously simplify coding, e.g., by
performing automatic triggering whenever something changes.

[1] Adapton: Composable, Demand-Driven Incremental Computation,
[http://drum.lib.umd.edu/bitstream/1903/14708/1/CS-
TR-5027.pd...](http://drum.lib.umd.edu/bitstream/1903/14708/1/CS-TR-5027.pdf)

------
sctb
We updated the URL from [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/5115](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5115), which
points to this.

